# d12-300 Searching for new software (cant find it)



## bnglbill (Nov 29, 2006)

My fiance has a d12-300 and for the last two weeks it keeps trying to download new software. it gets to a screen that says searching for new software (11910) (cant remember the exact version it is looking for) and it just sits there and eventually goes to a blue screen that says unable to download software. it will try several times and eventually it will restart and the picture will come back and the it will eveantually try again, and on and on. it seems to me that the software is not actually available any ideas?

Directv can't seem to figure it out- signals are 90 -100, it's been powered off, reset, you name it, they finally escalated it to the national escalation team (whatever that means) and they said it could take a week or two to figure it out... This is ridiculous, this is virtually unusable.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I think there's a problem with the receiver and it needs to be replaced. With such a low-priced receiver I'm surprised they didn't just send you another one. 

Oh, and I'm moving this to the standalone receiver forum.


----------

